# [Solved] drm:i915 Failed to initialize GPU,declaring it wgd

## santy_in

Hello, 

Yesterday i updated the system with 

```
sudo emerge -avuDN --with-bdeps=y @world @system
```

and got the kernel gentoo-sources-3.16.3, after rebooting the system i was greeted with intel i915 module error.

excerpt from 

```
dmesg
```

[drm:init_ring_common] *ERROR* render ring initialization failed ctl 0001f001 (valid? 1) head 0000a004 tail 00000000 start 00193000 [expected 00193000]

[drm:i915_gem_init] *ERROR* Failed to initialize GPU, declaring it wedged

i tried re-installing the driver xf86-video-intel-2.21.15 but nothing useful.

```
 [ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.21.15  USE="dri sna udev -glamor -uxa -xvmc" 0 kB 
```

On google search found a link https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=185650 saying that disable openGL and use Xrender, i am already using XRender as compositing type.

any help/suggestions will be helpful.

thanks in advanceLast edited by santy_in on Tue Sep 23, 2014 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## prozprcek

As you can see here https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76554#c101

you can either upgrade your kernel or patch the existing one.

----------

## santy_in

Thanks prozprcek for the response.

I think i didn't get your point about updating the package as i am already updated to the highest version, 

Anyway i will try patching the kernel and see what happens.

----------

## prozprcek

You don't have to update any packages. This is a bug in i915 and patch was released. You can find patch on link that i posted in comment #80 in attachment, or following link:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=104208

Or you can update kernel to 3.17-rc1 or newer because it is already in there as comment 101 says:

 *Quote:*   

> Jiri Kosina's patch that more or less fixes this (at least for now and on my system...) is already in 3.17-rc1. So you could either patch your current version or upgrade. 

 

----------

## santy_in

i will give it a try. thanks

----------

## santy_in

Patched the kernel with https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=104208 (by Daniel Vetter). 

All working.. Marking it Solved

Thanks

----------

